# Ukrainian: вже у котрий раз



## ectuohy

Ще раз привіт...

What is the exact sense of the above expression? Is it "for some time already/since a while ago, now", or "for many times"? 

Context is  "існує реальна можливість (вже у котрий раз) відбутися українцям як етносоціальному організмові, що має свою державу."

So, "To Ukrainians, there's a real possibility () that an ethno-social organism will be created, one that has its own state."

Maybe I'm overthinking this but it seems that the expression could mean either "for 20 years, this possibility has existed" OR "this possibility has existed at several times in the past."

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Orlin

As far as I understand, this literally means "which time (in order) already" and suggests that a particular situation has repeated many times and expresses particular emotions about the new occurrence of the same thing.


----------



## Aquatarkus

_"існує реальна можливість (вже у котрий раз) відбутися українцям як етносоціальному організмові, що має свою державу."
_
there's a real chance (once again, though it happened many times before) for ukrainians to evolve as the ethno-social organism, which has its own country


----------



## o mouse

Context is "існує реальна можливість (вже у котрий раз) відбутися українцям як етносоціальному організмові, що має свою державу."

Ukrainians have a real chance (yet again) to become an ethno-social organism with its own state.


----------



## Selyd

Може б так:_ "існує реальна можливість (вже *вкотре*) відбутися українцям як етносоціальному організмові, що має свою державу."_


----------



## o mouse

I think the OP was looking for an English rendering of the original Ukrainian phrase (which you no doubt improved).


----------



## OmbraO

I would say, it can be roughly translated as "once again" meaning "this being one more chance, though they had many chances before..."


----------



## A.O.T.

Мої щирі вітання усім знавцям української мови!

*ectuohy*, маю зазначити, що сам цей вираз не дуже притаманний літературній українській мові, бо це русизм, тобто цей вираз притаманний саме російський мові: "уже в который раз". Правильно було б писати українською "ще раз", а англійською  once again.


----------



## ectuohy

Thanks to all for the assistance, once again! (esp. for improving the English renderings  )  This forum is a wonderful resource, esp. for someone learning on his own--really appreciated.

@*A.O.T:  *Аха, ну це важливо... Для більшості читачів таких текстів, це не проблем, а для мене, такі русизми--найсильніші перепони по шляху до певного володіння української мови (бо російської не дуже добре знаю).  Сьогодні я знайшов ще один (можливо?)(_з тих пір _замість _від того часу_)


----------



## Selyd

Добрий день, *ectuohy*!
http://r2u.org.ua/ 
http://forum.slovnyk.net/ 
Перше посилання - на словники, йдуть паралельно російські тексти.
Але рясно матеріалу для роботи.
Друге - український форум. Ласкаво просимо,
раді бачити, надамо допомогу чи пораду.


----------

